# treasure found



## Geo (Feb 25, 2014)

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/california-couple-finds-10m-gold-coins-buried-yard-n38471


----------



## resabed01 (Feb 25, 2014)

I smell another internet hoax.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 25, 2014)

Hey!! They found those coins I buried there in the shadow of that old tree. I guess I better go claim them. :lol: 

Dave


----------



## niteliteone (Feb 25, 2014)

Don't forget the "Government Grab" that usually surfaces lately with these large finds of old gold coins.


----------



## Captobvious (Feb 25, 2014)

niteliteone said:


> Don't forget the "Government Grab" that usually surfaces lately with these large finds of old gold coins.



Had I found them... ain't nobody finding out, outside of family of course


----------



## Geo (Feb 25, 2014)

Captobvious said:


> niteliteone said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget the "Government Grab" that usually surfaces lately with these large finds of old gold coins.
> ...



Of coarse they would, one or two per year. 8)


----------



## Captobvious (Feb 25, 2014)

Geo said:


> Captobvious said:
> 
> 
> > niteliteone said:
> ...



Right but not publicly quick call the newspaper and blab about my find to everyone including the tax man


----------



## Irons (Feb 25, 2014)

Not a Hoax:

http://news.nationalpost.com/2014/02/25/couple-takes-dog-for-walk-finds-real-life-pot-of-gold-at-the-end-of-the-rainbow-10-million-in-buried-coins/


----------



## justme2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Those tin cans look in awfully good shape to have been buried for long. Just my .02.


----------



## kurtak (Feb 27, 2014)

quote; Nearly all of the 1,427 coins, dating from 1847 to 1894, are in uncirculated, mint condition ;end quote

:shock: I have a hard time believing that

Kurt


----------



## nickvc (Feb 27, 2014)

I guess that whoever was saving them swapped gold dust and nuggets for coins as a known store if wealth and had no need to spend them and then either died or was killed before their location was revealed.


----------



## dannlee (Feb 27, 2014)

Remember this is in nearly the same area that received only four inches of rain in the last 15 months - a tin can will last a long, long time if it can dry out between soakings.

A story like that makes me a little heartsick...

perhaps a young man saving them away every few years for when he meets his true love (that never happened)...
or an older guy tucking them away until his brother/son returned...
or someone's daughter ritually doing what Daddy had told her to do...

The couple is doubly lucky one of them did not have cardiac arrest up on the top of the hill!


----------



## Geo (Feb 27, 2014)

actually, it was quite common for miners and prospectors to have their gold minted when they could. mints were built where there gold was abundant to help with security. it was easier to secure coins (which was a US currency) than it was gold dust or nuggets (which was privately owned). too, there was a high tax for shipping gold ore or bullion. there was no tax for shipping coins or gold chain. at a time that the weight of the metal was a hindrance instead of a blessing, coins could be spent without the need to weigh gold dust for every purchase. it just made it easier to use the metal as a coin and the mint was normally situated very close to the assayers office.


----------



## macfixer01 (Feb 28, 2014)

I saw an interesting show on cable a year or two ago about the outlaw Jesse James, whether it was really him that was assassinated by Robert Ford or if his death was faked, and so on. It was probably on one of the Net Geo, History, or Discovery channels. In any case he was apparently a member of the KGC or Knights Of The Golden Circle. This group buried caches of gold and silver all over the country to help fund a second rise of the Confederacy in case they lost the Civil War. As they explained it there were large caches in places around the country and persons would be placed living nearby to keep an eye on those caches, then there would be smaller caches buried around to provide for their support. It was interesting because by following certain marks they actually found some small caches of coins and a Dore bar on the show I saw. They thought they had possibly located a major cache that they were planning on digging up in the future. I never really saw any follow up to it though?


----------



## pinman (Feb 28, 2014)

The Chronicle said they are paying 47% tax on that find.


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 28, 2014)

Couple That Found $10 Million in Gold Coins Will Have to Hand Over HOW MUCH in Taxes?

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2014/02/28/couple-that-found-10-million-in-gold-coins-will-have-to-hand-over-how-much-in-taxes/


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 28, 2014)

The Crazy True History of the Saddle Ridge Gold Coins

http://mashable.com/2014/02/26/saddle-ridge-gold-coins-stolen-1898/


----------



## MysticColby (Feb 28, 2014)

Yeah... I saw this in the local paper (Santa Cruz). Probably should of relayed to you guys, but instead just had a neat conversation with my boss about it.

I think telling newspapers was probably a better idea. They got worldwide attention - that's a lot more people than would just happen to be browsing amazon on the dates they will sell them there.

47% sounds about right. It's considered an income, so they are taxed in the highest bracket as $10 million/year is a lot. You may of noticed they said they wanted to donate a lot of it to charity; donating to charity is a tax deduction.
Same thing applies to lottery winners. You win a $100 million lottery? choice between $50 million now or $5 million/year for 20 years, then you owe ~47% tax on it, so $26.5 million now or $2.6 million/year for 20 years.


----------



## glondor (Mar 4, 2014)

Gov't will always find a way to take it all. “This was someone’s private coin, created by the mint manager or someone with access to the inner workings of the Old Granite Lady (San Francisco Mint),” Trout told the newspaper. “It was likely created in revenge for the assassination of Lincoln the previous year (April 14, 1865). I don’t believe that coin ever left The Mint until the robbery. For it to show up as part of the treasure find links it directly to that inside job at the turn of the century at the San Francisco Mint.”
If the coins were stolen from the government, the couple may be entitled to a finder's fee but they may not be able to keep the stash. The Mint has not yet commented on the situation. 

http://gma.yahoo.com/10m-gold-coin-hoard-found-yard-may-stolen-141317823--abc-news-personal-finance.html?vp=1


----------



## Geo (Mar 4, 2014)

Like i said, one or two per year at private auction. I believe in paying your fair share but bureaucracy sucks.


----------



## niteliteone (Mar 5, 2014)

This looks like it is taking a turn for the worse :shock: 
On the news tonight, they said the government is looking into this being stolen from the SF Mint and this gold actually was stolen from the US government and must be returned to the US government. :roll:
The couple "Might" get a reward for finding it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 5, 2014)

Bunch of Bullion: Dealer Says Gold Coin Hoard Not From Heist

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/bunch-bullion-dealer-says-gold-coin-hoard-not-heist-n44256


----------

